# MPG?



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

So just got a new beetle. Didn't get the greatest fuel eco and I know partly was my fault. I just wanted to see what people are getting it theses beetles. (turbo and non-turbo). 

Thanks for the input. I got 19 mpg first tank and 24 mpg out of the second..


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> So just got a new beetle. Didn't get the greatest fuel eco and I know partly was my fault. I just wanted to see what people are getting it theses beetles. (turbo and non-turbo).
> 
> Thanks for the input. I got 19 mpg first tank and 24 mpg out of the second..
> 
> ...


 No lead foot starts and I get 30 + Have a turbo


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

The first fill up on the wife's got 21.5. I'm sure it will get better with age. 

Hers is a 2.5 automatic. 

Check fuelly.com for a good idea of what these get. 

Fuelly is a website that you can track your mileage on and check other vehicles' fuel economy. Best part is its free.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never heard of fuelly.com?


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

30+! Really I don't lead foot start. I know I move thur the gears pretty good, I'm really easy off the line. Do you have a manual or an auto??


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Apr stage 1 turbo, manual, i drive 100 miles a day just back and forth to work, sometimes have the air on, and i average 30.7mpg per tank. I'm really happy with it

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> 30+! Really I don't lead foot start. I know I move thur the gears pretty good, I'm really easy off the line. Do you have a manual or an auto??
> 
> 
> 2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


 Auto, I am on a budget, and all I think of is save save save gas.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

We need some clarification here. What engine and tanny? There's obviously a difference between 

1. automatic/manual

And

2. In line 5 or turbo 


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine is a 2.0 Turbo automatic with an APR Stage I tune and I get 26-28 around town depending on how bad the traffic is and 30-32 on the highway. Also the roads in North Georgia are definitely not flat so that effects my MPG. No where near the MPG I was getting on my 2012 Fiat 500 ( 35 in the city and 42 on the highway) but more than double the horsepower and torque.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*2.5 with automatic*

I get 24 around town, and on my last trip home i got 38 with the air on, and doing 75 on the highway


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

2.0Turbo Manual 

25-27 Local 
30-32 Highway 

really depends on the type of locals roads too though 
lots of stop and go i might go as low as 21-22 

my first tank i got about 17.7 
dealer might have used crappy fuel though so who knows


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

2.0T DSG - 24-26 mpg per tank. 

The best I've done on a tank is ~38 mpg and I was getting ~44 mpg on the freeway.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I think 24 to 26 is about the norm. with that 6 speed. 


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I tend to get 30-32 with my average commute. That said, long stretches of highway can push it up closer to 40. My best tank was about 36, which included a lot of highway, and some around town driving. City + AC sucks it down big time. Turbo stick shift. 

My Fuelly Log 

GTarr


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*2.0 turbo 6-speed dsg tiptronic*

Lowest 23MPG............In town, short trips... 
Highest 36MPG............Long trip, freeway driving 



KNEWBUG 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

25.6 lowest 
32.0 highest 
Average 28.2 

That is doing the calculations the old way. 
Mine is a Turbo Auto


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

For the turbo 6 spd manual guys,how are you driving? Like rpms you shift and cruise at? I cant even get 300miles out of a tank, thats 70% city. Shifting 2500-3000rpm and cruising at 2000rpm.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Surreyboy said:


> For the turbo 6 spd manual guys,how are you driving? Like rpms you shift and cruise at? I cant even get 300miles out of a tank, thats 70% city. Shifting 2500-3000rpm and cruising at 2000rpm.


 I'm mostly highway, but i shift a lot higher, from 3500-4000, cruise around 2500. The stage 1 tune made a big difference. Also i only run 93 octane

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> For the turbo 6 spd manual guys,how are you driving? Like rpms you shift and cruise at? I cant even get 300miles out of a tank, thats 70% city. Shifting 2500-3000rpm and cruising at 2000rpm.


 I usually shift pretty low, like 2000 rpm. Cruising at low as possible usually, like 1200 rpm. But 70% city is going to suck no matter what, I'm not sure how much you'll be able to do. I will be trying out some lighter shoes in the next few weeks, hoping that will make a measurable difference. 

GTarr


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

SHIFT AT 2,000?!? What! I shift around 3,000 and cruise at 2,000. I know I'll never get that great of mpg, because I'm going to drive this thing. If I ever see a Corvette, Audi, or Porsche (ect) I'm going to try and make them run with me. 

I know that sounds childish, but I love a quick car that doesn't cost an arm and leg. This turbo at this price point is a blast compared to the 335i in the $50,000's 

I know I'm getting off the topic, but I'm really enjoying this car. I took it out every night this week for a extra test drive after my wife went to sleep. 


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

LOL, well, that's how I drive when I'm looking to maximize fuel economy. Which admittedly, is most of the time. I do enjoy winding it up every now and then though. 

GTarr


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

GTarr said:


> LOL, well, that's how I drive when I'm looking to maximize fuel economy. Which admittedly, is most of the time. I do enjoy winding it up every now and then though.
> 
> GTarr


 

If you really want to have some fun add an APR Stage I tune together with a Carbonio Cold Air Intake system and you will increase horsepower to 265 and gain 100 ft lbs of torque and still get good gas mileage.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I know there's a ton of power to be had with tuning. I go thur cars too quick to mess with it. It's easier for me to sell it when it's bone stock. For a dd that I may lightly autocross, it's quick. Quick as sh*t


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just did a mountain run 
Lots of braking and quick acceleration 

Got 24.7 average 

Can't complain about that


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

2012 Beetle 2.5 Tiptronic 32.1 mpg on 300 mile trip from Cleveland to Columbus on a 94* day running max A/C and cruise locked at 70mph. 

I personally think that's fantastic compared to my old 1.8T 5 speed that I got 27mpg doing the exact same trip.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

LOVE THIS CAR! Best Tank Yet!

377 miles, 29.8 MPG avg in mixed driving (70% freeway, 30% town) and 36 MPG on the highway.

:thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Best MPG I have ever gotten was 34.9 and I have stage 1 apt tune and carbino intake. And usually on most of my trips I get 30 MPG


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Vwguy026 said:


> Best MPG I have ever gotten was 34.9 and I have stage 1 apt tune and carbino intake. And usually on most of my trips I get 30 MPG


stage 1 here too, crazy how little it affects fuel economy!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

'12 2.0T 6speed stock. I consistently average 29.5mpg to a tank - doing the math at the pump, not what the car says. The car says I average about 26 in town/rural roads and about 33-35 on highway trips which in my case are not very long either. I did have 1 long trip from Hershey, PA to OCMD and averaged about 38mpg. That's with majority of the speed around 70-73mph.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

forty, day in, day out. 

Oh, sorry its a TDI 6spd manual.

forty four on highway at 70+

the forty average is my 27 mile commute, mostly 35 and 45 mile an hour roads, mileage goes down the more lights I hit when I am on roads with them. Traffic can really take a beating on my numbers


----------

